
GitHub: Partial System Outage - Osiris
https://www.githubstatus.com
======
kylebarron
Apparently it's over now... "All Systems Operational"

~~~
saagarjha
The page doesn’t mention any issues at all, which is kinda misleading…

~~~
foobiekr
The worst part of SaaS is that what seems to happen with these incidents is:

* denial * acknowledgement of a limited scope * promises of transparency and openness * "we're working on it as hard as possible" * "all clear" announcement * carefully worded historical summary downplaying the event as much as possible

I am not saying that GitHub will do that but that is the common approach and
it's very frustrating and does a huge disservice to all of us.

As an engineering team, you get held to the standards of whatever SaaS the
executives you're talking to happen to know about or lightly use, and their
perception is that those services NEVER go down or have issues. The poor and
curated historical records don't help you make the case or describe what real
SaaS uptime looks like.

Amazon is especially guilty of this. They only really admit issues when
they've had a full-on, undeniable outage, and even then they curate the
summary and impact very carefully.

~~~
inferiorhuman
Here's how things went for me:

* Submit comment on GH issue

* Receive inline error

* Reload page

* Receive 500 error

* Check status page (all green)

* Wait 30 seconds

* Check status page (issues was red)

* Wait < 5 minutes

* Check status page (more things are red)

* Wait another few minutes

* Reload GH issue page, it works

* Check status page all green

The only thing indicating no errors for today is the manually updated text
summary at the bottom. The automated dashboard was, for me, extremely quick to
update.

Also, you'll need an extra line break to create a multi-line list.

------
SeriousM
Damn, I was about to post that right now :)

